# Reception Desk



## epanzella (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey it's not metal but it is a project! A friend needed a curved desk but it was a bridge to far for him. I took the project on and had fun doing it. I started out by building three formers out of double 3/4 plywood and just went from there. The trickiest part was the curved trim and moldings. For the trim I made multiple slits in the back of pine boards to make the required turns. The moldings were tougher. After 4 or 5 failed attempts to make the radius with various molding shapes I ended up using a three piece design.  The inner piece was 3/16 x 1", then 3/16 x 7/8" and finally 3/16 x 3/4".  Each piece was installed individually and fastened with a brad gun and glue starting with the tallest one first. The thin pieces went around the curve easily with the end result looking like a one piece ogee molding.


----------



## main_cogg (Jan 16, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Chewy (Jan 17, 2020)

Ditto!  Very Nice! I have made special projects like that in the past and can appreciate how much work and effort went into it.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 17, 2020)

Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 19, 2020)

Great work!!  As a woodworker long before I started messing with metal, I can certainly appreciate the craftsmanship.  

As a side note... Using forms and clamps is a very effective way to make curved moldings.  The wood cut into thin strips (1/16 or so) and then glued into the forms works well.  
I know a guy that is not too far away from me that makes incredible doors utilizing forms and glued up strips.  Doors of distinction


----------



## epanzella (Jan 19, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Great work!!  As a woodworker long before I started messing with metal, I can certainly appreciate the craftsmanship.
> As a side note... Using forms and clamps is a very effective way to make curved moldings.  The wood cut into thin strips (1/16 or so) and then glued into the forms works well.


I used thin strips to make up the curved moldings except I used the desk itself as a form. I described it in post #1. Thanks for the response.
Ed P


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 19, 2020)

Sorry, I missed that.  
Attached is a picture of one of the forms that Ed uses.  Fairly tight radius.

Again, the desk looks great!


----------



## epanzella (Jan 19, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Sorry, I missed that.
> Attached is a picture of one of the forms that Ed uses.  Fairly tight radius.
> 
> Again, the desk looks great!


Yeah I made one door like that a long time ago. A lot of work and tedious sanding but the finished product is a work of art and strong! Below is a pic of how I bent the pine trim around the desk. It was slotted from the back leaving an eighth  inch of the face. It bends like rubber then I covered the slots with the
multi-piece moldings.


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## epanzella (Jan 27, 2020)

HEY! My pictures are back!  Thanks HM!


----------

